# Zilla hairball not putting out 12v+ to main contactor ?!



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I've had almost no problems with my Zilla in the Miata... just the occasional low voltage drop when I turn headlights on too soon after key-on. I run with a DC-DC, and no aux battery, so that is fairly explainable.

HOWEVER, I recently brought the car to a shop for some body work. I left explicit instructions.... key on (not 'start'), wait, then drive. They called me saying they couldn't move the car, it wouldn't 'start'.

I suspect they either turned the key on-start-on-start, or didn't wait, or turned it on-off rapidly.

When I got there, I found that the main contactor is not closing. I've verified with multimeter that there is 14v+ power into hairball, but no 12v+ out of hairball to the main contactor relay on key-on any more.

Is there anything I can reset?

What can I check to determine if the hairball is damaged?

If it is damaged, is this likely repairable, or not?


----------

